# Eating Rocks



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Lola has had this bad habit of eating rocks for awhile now...she is so tiny of course she eats tiny rocks...our driveway is full of screening ( tiny cat litter size pebbles) We don't let her eat them and try to discourage her from eating them but she continues to try ..She is never left alone outside and its not a daily thing she does but every now and then she decides its time to eat a rock..We generally get her to spit it out but there are the times she will just swallow...And of course I am worried she will get blocked ...I am just wondering if other have gone thru this and what do u do to discourage...I am at the point where I might have to do what I do when she won't stop barking...I have a can with whatelse rocks in it and I shake it...Or at times I spray her with a water..but usually with that all I do is shake it and she stops...any other suggestions ?

Nancy


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah...I would be scared of a blockage too. My SIL just went thru that with her golden. He had to have surgery and what they removed from him was shocking!!! Incredible what dogs will eat!!!

Lacey was trying to eat our rocks around our patio. We put sod down over them so they arent a problem anymore. I dont how you would discourage her from doing it other than what you suggested. I use Pet corrector when my dogs act up. I dont even have to spray it anymore. Just show them the can...LOL


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie eats rocks, bugs...Pretty much anything she can find on the porch or pavement. We've tried everything getting her to stop, but nothing works with her short of grabbing her up and taking it away from her. But that's not always easy...She will swallow it before we can get it sometimes.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Teach her the 'leave it' command. Make it foolproof. Then walk her on a lead and let her wander. When she goes to pick up a rock, correct her and give her the 'leave it' command. Then she will understand what you are asking.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Ah the "leave it" command...that was a tough one during puppy classes to get either of my dogs to follow it ..They did ok but never prefect..and that wasn't one I kept up with...darn  Now its come back to bite me in the woo hoo ...I guess thats something we can try to bring up again...they are pretty smart and do remember ...My other dog Jose picked up tricks and commands very easy...Lola was always alittle tougher to train...There are some tricks they learned that I rarely do with them...but even after a year or so they will remember it...So maybe a refresher course is in order

Nancy


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

My Chico tries to eat the mulch and rocks that are laying around the front of yard. I keep telling him 'leave it' and he's slowly getting it. If he get a hold of a large mulch piece, he chews on it. I don't know what the attraction is.


----------

